# Three Peak Readings in One Cycle?



## littlebubba78

Hello everyone,

This is my very first time posting to a pregnancy forum, so please bear with me if I don't have all the abbreviations down just yet! 

I'll turn 36 next month, and we've been trying since January. I've been tracking with the ClearBlue Advanced Digital Ovulation Test and got THREE peak readings this cycle (days 8, 12, and 18). I've read somewhere that could be an indication of PCOS, but my doctor told me not to come back for testing until we've been trying for six months. Anyone have any insight into what multiple peak readings in one cycle could mean? 

Thanks so much. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Are you temping? That would be a good way to know whether you are truly ovulating or not. Don't freak out until you have more data. Where are you currently in your cycle? It wouldn't hurt to start temping anytime. Sorry I can't be of more help. :flower:


----------



## jjbubbles28

I do have multiple positives every month. i have learned that your body can gear up but nothing happens so therefore surge twice. My fear is I am not ovulating. Since i have so much trouble temping, my plan is by June if we dont get a positive to get a blood to truly confirm ovulation.


----------



## Ambree

littlebubba78 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my very first time posting to a pregnancy forum, so please bear with me if I don't have all the abbreviations down just yet!
> 
> I'll turn 36 next month, and we've been trying since January. I've been tracking with the ClearBlue Advanced Digital Ovulation Test and got THREE peak readings this cycle (days 8, 12, and 18). I've read somewhere that could be an indication of PCOS, but my doctor told me not to come back for testing until we've been trying for six months. Anyone have any insight into what multiple peak readings in one cycle could mean?
> 
> Thanks so much. :)

Hi LB 
I'm 36 and had multiple OPK positives this cycle (13, 17, 19) ... and now like yourself, am worried if the OPK results mean I have PCOS :huh: 

I have only used OPKs for the last two cycles, previously I used to temp. When I have temped, I did ovulate.

What confuses me about OPKs, is the directions state to stop testing once you get a positive OPK ...
but if you stop testing, how do you know if you get subsequent positive OPKs or not :shrug:

I know I had multiple surges (3) this cycle, as I succumbed to POAS ocd, and used an OPK on cd17: it was +ve.
cd 18 was negative
and cd 19 was negative (no corroborating ov symptoms)

Now I dont know what happened this cycle.
I dont think I will rely on opks ever again.
I thought I had found a good alternative to temping. But I just made myself confused and worry about PCOS :shrug:


----------



## Ambree

jjbubbles28 said:


> I do have multiple positives every month. i have learned that your body can gear up but nothing happens so therefore surge twice. My fear is I am not ovulating. Since i have so much trouble temping, my plan is by June if we dont get a positive to get a blood to truly confirm ovulation.

These links may help with some ideas about multiple LH surges:

https://www.whattoexpect.com/forums...hives/ovulating-twice-not-hyperovulation.html


https://www.newscientist.com/articl...late-more-than-once-a-month.html#.U2cyK17rbJw


----------

